# Thunder Road Brewing Vic



## sanpedro (15/6/11)

These guys look to be well resourced and the website oozes slick marketing, let hope the beers live up to it. Trying their Scream time action beer aka an Oz sparkling ale, not a favourite style of mine, but seems like a decent example of the style, smells like POR hops.

Anyone tried the first proper release the Full Steam lager that was launched today?


----------



## Supra-Jim (16/6/11)

You're right about the marketing, very slick presentation. Hopefully the beers live up to hype!

Cheers SJ


----------



## aaronpetersen (16/6/11)

I tried a lager of theirs at one of the Fed Square Beer Expo's last year. I wasn't overly impressed. Their marketing is very slick though, they had pretty blonde girls handing out free bottle openers provided you signed up to their mailing list. Naturally I signed up


----------



## Mercs Own (20/6/11)

Where is this brewery???? I got the address off their website and went there today but I am telling you there was no Thunder Road anywhere or brewery. Frustratingly there is also no contact phone number or openning hours on their website - so for all it's glitz and glamour it is flawed and I am a little pissed off.


----------



## /// (20/6/11)

Hmmm ... pet peeve is no phone number on website ...


----------



## Mercs Own (20/6/11)

/// said:


> Hmmm ... pet peeve is no phone number on website ...



Yep - lacks a certain customer service and availability you either want to provide the best service or be left alone?! I reckon I know which one will help to sell your product....


----------



## super_simian (20/6/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Where is this brewery???? I got the address off their website and went there today but I am telling you there was no Thunder Road anywhere or brewery. Frustratingly there is also no contact phone number or openning hours on their website - so for all it's glitz and glamour it is flawed and I am a little pissed off.



There's no Thunder Road, but I can tell you it's on Barkly Street for sure - I live less than 100 metres away. Did you look next to the Brotherhood? It's a bit hard to miss... Although if the brewery is closed there's just a big black fence/gate deal.


----------



## Mercs Own (21/6/11)

super_simian said:


> There's no Thunder Road, but I can tell you it's on Barkly Street for sure - I live less than 100 metres away. Did you look next to the Brotherhood? It's a bit hard to miss... Although if the brewery is closed there's just a big black fence/gate deal.



Yes I drove up and down Barkly and stopped outside 130 Barkly (their posted address) - no signs of a brewery and no signage even to say it was shut - nothing.


----------



## kevin_smevin (21/6/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Yes I drove up and down Barkly and stopped outside 130 Barkly (their posted address) - no signs of a brewery and no signage even to say it was shut - nothing.



They may not have signs up yet. It is exactly where the map says it is. has a blue stone house out the front and a factory behind that. I visited just after they installed their brew gear so i know it's there. Hopefully you have better lick next time


----------



## Supra-Jim (21/6/11)

A quick look on the website (on the calendar they have posted) shows the 'Official Brewery Opening' is penciled in for August 10.


Cheers SJ


----------



## sean_0 (21/6/11)

yum yum yum said:


> They may not have signs up yet. It is exactly where the map says it is. has a blue stone house out the front and a factory behind that. I visited just after they installed their brew gear so i know it's there. Hopefully you have better lick next time




There is a small brass sign on the bluestone building at 130, and it's the warehouse behind that. I also live just up the road so I've been keeping an eye on it, not much to report really. The sign going up about 2 weeks ago is about all that happened recently.


----------



## Mercs Own (21/6/11)

Is it open to the public to go in and have a drink?


----------



## DU99 (21/6/11)

http://www.thunderroadbrewing.com/news/


----------



## spog (25/6/11)

love to get my hands on their little red van,i guess it will be a promo vehicle.....cheers....spog..


----------



## Fourstar (25/6/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Is it open to the public to go in and have a drink?



Only once a certain city council approves their liquor licence.


----------



## Mercs Own (26/7/11)

Found it!!!! I was up that way yesterday and decided to have another look for it and this time I found it! Of course it was easier to find this time as Marcus and Harvey were standing out the front watching their new 200 hec fermenter being slowly inched into the brewery. How come I didnt find this place the first time - well I went to the street number which was actually for a resturant and rather confusing basically I stuffed up how ever if they had a number on the website I would have called!

OMG - Marcus offered me a beer but I had my daughter in the car so I couldnt stop for one however he ran me into the brewery real quick to show me and it is absolutely amazing!!!!! No expenses spared, smick, cool, big and a little pilot system too boot. I will be keeping an eye on this place as they have all the gear now they are going to have to make the beer that will live up to the brewhouse. The bar area is fantastic.....I could rave on but hey I havent tasted a beer yet but I certainly like the look and feel of the whole place. 

Obviously a LOT of money has been spent, the beer has a lot to live up to.

I reckon Marcus and Harvey are up to it and I am looking forward to seeing what they are going to do as are the rest of us.


----------



## micblair (6/10/12)

I was drinking their Brunswick bitter tonight, bloody excellent. Started off on a S&W Pacific Ale, which I thought was the beez knees until I tried this. Nice work guys.


----------



## WarmBeer (7/10/12)

micblair said:


> I was drinking their Brunswick bitter tonight, bloody excellent. Started off on a S&W Pacific Ale, which I thought was the beez knees until I tried this. Nice work guys.


Don't know about you, but I got a touch of the "CUB's" in the aroma. Smelled a little of Pride of Ringwood.

A good drinking beer, but doesn't hold a candle to S&W.


----------



## Tex083 (7/10/12)

Had a growler of Brunswick Bitter today, its a good drinking beer.
Brewery is open Mon - Friday 0900 to 1700(ish) for refils. No packaged beer sold by Thunder Road, only Kegs and Growlers


----------



## Jace89 (7/10/12)

I don't think I've had anything of theirs that I enjoyed. Even the IPA was quite bland and disappointing. 
I keep a keen eye on there new release but they are always some type of lager/pilsner which seem to be the same as the last.


----------



## mxd (7/10/12)

Tex083 said:


> Had a growler of Brunswick Bitter today, its a good drinking beer.
> Brewery is open Mon - Friday 0900 to 1700(ish) for refils. No packaged beer sold by Thunder Road, only Kegs and Growlers




do they sell growlers, i.e the the glass bottle, if so are they good looking, swing top etc..

I want to get a nice looking growler just need to find the right spot.


----------



## WarmBeer (7/10/12)

mxd said:


> I want to get a nice looking growler just need to find the right spot.


Try Brewnut.

No affiliation, just happy. Quick delivery, reasonable priced, nice looking growler.


----------



## micblair (7/10/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Don't know about you, but I got a touch of the "CUB's" in the aroma. Smelled a little of Pride of Ringwood.
> 
> A good drinking beer, but doesn't hold a candle to S&W.



We had 3 people all with quite different tastes agree; maybe the over carbonation on the pacific ale wasn't doing it the justice u think it deserved on this occasion.


----------



## Snowdog (29/7/13)

I was in Grafton a couple weeks ago and they have Grafton Bitter in the Village Green & the Crown Hotels, and I have to say it was an easy drinking brew! I'll have more when I'm in town or I see it anywhere outside of Grafton.


----------

